# Sig 1911 C3



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

Spent some time with my new C3 . I put 100 rds of Federal aluminum case and 50 rounds of Blazer brass through it. Was extremely pleased with the results. Right out of the box (after cleaning and lubrication) it ran without a hiccup. Perfectly! It shot to point of aim, no feeding, firing, extraction, or ejection issues. None! I need to put a few 100 more rounds through it, but I think this gun may well become my favorite gun.

Temps were in the low 40's, but there was snow on the ground, and my fingers were feeling a little stiff from picking up the empty cases and stuffing new rounds in the mags, otherwise I would have loved to shot it some more. It really is a sweet shooter.

I hope that I can work up a reload that it likes, because I really look forward to spending more time with this one.

I like DA/SA for EDC, so this will probably be just a fun/range gun.


----------

